
MetaEthical.ai: AI that does what we should want it to do - headalgorithm
http://www.metaethical.ai/
======
headalgorithm
Read the introduction to MetaEthical.AI: [https://medium.com/@june_ku/formal-
metaethics-and-metasemant...](https://medium.com/@june_ku/formal-metaethics-
and-metasemantics-for-ai-alignment-2e72533cad6d)

